# -



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

Before getting my own poodle I did a lot of research on his breeds grooming requirments, and I'd say I've gotten pretty good at keeping him matfree and clean.... My father however never seemed to do this for his own dogs.

The problem is my (very busy) father and his partner got 2 little Poochons a few years ago and they have kind of turned into walking knots, especially their ears and tails. I want to help get these two dogs back to a manageable condition as I am around them for 3 hours every week day, so I have alot of time to help with grooming. but I've been told that they won't allow me to shave them all down and start again from scratch, also I believe a good grooming session will help get rid of the staining around their eyes and mouth... What can I do to try and remove the knots and tangles? Just cut them out and brush like heck after a good bath?

------------

I want to stress that my father and his partner are very good dog owners outside of grooming, they train them, walk them, keep them up-to-date on vet visits, get them good food, and just generally spoil them rotten. Maybe every month and a half they'll sit down and clip the main part of their coat down, but they just won't touch their ears/tails because the two Poochons scream their little heads off if you even try to detangle them. Also they're very sensitive to touch and sound.

Attached some photos, generally both dogs look cared for, there's just a few areas I want to get right and cleaned up.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I am certainly no expert but I do groom my own poo and have owned a poo all my life. Since your father and his partner love those cuttie pies so much maybe you could tell them that the eye hair could eventually affect their eye sight and that knots and tangles pull at the skin and actually hurt. Even the stained fur around the mouth can carry bacteria that could affect their teeth. Maybe if you even just took off the stained fur on their faces they could see what a difference it makes.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I understand your thinks he’s a good owner, but you can’t say a dog is well taken care of if he’s been matted to the skin for years. Show him a youtube video who’s leg had to be amputated because of matting and hopefully he’ll understand.

Those dogs need to go to the groomer every 4 weeks, and should be brushed in between. Right now I would’t attempt anything myself. They are too matted and it is painful for them. Take them to a groomer ASAP and have them shaved down. You need a professional as they won’t cooperate.

Then you need to convince your dad to do the right thing.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Convince your dad to take those dogs to a professional groomer. If they have been neglected for ages you are not going to be able to do much for them. A professional groomer will have the confidence and skills to shave them down. I would continue with regular professional grooming to get them used to the process and have you doing maintenance work in between.


That level of matting is painful!!! I agree with Dechi that it is difficult to consider dogs in that matted condition well cared for and wonder about a vet that hasn't apparently said anything about it.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sorry to say, but those dogs either need to be groomed properly or be given to someone who is willing to make sure they are groomed. Sounds like your dad would be better off with a dog that doesn't have curly hair and needs to be groomed so often. I can say that my Jasper has terrible staining by his mouth, and that has impacted the condition of his teeth. What do their teeth look like?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This is not the worst case I've seen. While you work on your dad to start regularly taking them to a groomer, go out and get some Cowboy Magic Detangler & Shine (available from Amazon and horse supply companies). Follow the instructions, a little goes a long way. I happen to like (or at least not mind) the smell, and will use a little in certain areas after she's dry, but it can get a little sticky. Finally, some people use slicker brushes or combs, but I picked up an Aaronco VRake dematter (as seen here on Amazon, so you know what it looks like, but it's also available from grooming supply stores) on a recommendation from a PWD breeder.


----------



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll get to work pestering him to take them to see a professional. I'm not sure they where prepared for curly pups when they got them, my dad was the only one with canine experience and both his last dogs had straight coats that didn't require a lot of work.

But it will take time, my father is stubborn and his partner is very softhearted... Wish me luck.

Edit:

Should also mention that the reason this has kind of went under the radar is due to the fact the dogs look good out and about, it's only when you sit down and pet them or try to put your fingers through their hair that you realise there's an issue... I guess having Zael has opened my eyes to the state they are in.

I'll try and post updates if I'm successful.


----------



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Even the stained fur around the mouth can carry bacteria that could affect their teeth. Maybe if you even just took off the stained fur on their faces they could see what a difference it makes.





Dogs4Life said:


> I can say that my Jasper has terrible staining by his mouth, and that has impacted the condition of his teeth. What do their teeth look like?


Their teeth are an issue right now, and my dad and his partner are genuinely worried about them to the point they are in contact with the vet a lot. This might be the information I need to light a fire under their butts and get them to a groomer.

Thank you both.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Have them read this post...

Good luck !


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 10, 2016)

This is your “in”. 
If both, or either dog needs to be put under for dental work, the vet should be able to shave down the problem parts.
It will not be pretty, but then your dad can see what needs to happen to avoid that. If they can start over with a shave down I think that is best (as I think most do). But stubborn dads.... 

Of course getting him to take them to a groomer would be best, but don’t miss the chance to have the bad parts shaved off if they have to go under for any reason.

Good luck! I don’t really post, but I read here a lot. And I love your dogs name.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh I so empathize.... my dad wants to get a non shedding dog for his next dog, and I am trying to discourage him, because I KNOW there isn't a snowballs chance in hell he will look after the coat, or pay for regular grooming, and I will end up shaving down a matted, miserable dog every time I visit. 

If it was my father's dogs, I would try to get them used to having their ears and tail touched similarly to how i worked on my parents dogs nails.... Touch, treat, touch, treat, working towards holding/ stretching out the ears and tail and treating. Then I would take scissors to it and hack pieces off - snip, treat, snip, treat, etc. I like to hold the hair between my index and middle finger with one hand against the skin and hack with the other, with no care for appearance. That way you can avoid cutting the skin. I find scissors much less stressful for the dog than a clipper, and maybe you can work towards combing the ears and tail after they aren't being pulled by mats. I do the same thing when combing through a mat on Annie.... hold at base, comb top, then work down the hair strand to her skin, while holding to prevent tugging. 


For the eyes.... I have a bottle of diamond eyes I use on my mom's dog. You apply it and let it sit and It seems to melt the eye gunk so its easy to remove. I think it is also supposed to help with staining. I then use a flea comb to remove the gunk. A shaved or short top of muzzle helps though! 

I likely wouldn't ask permission, but your relationship with your dad may differ . 

Good luck- I hope to see after pictures!


----------



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

Update time!

I have very good news, I managed to persuade them both to groom the dogs properly. Granted they are still adamantly against going to see a professional but they have done what needed to be done for the dogs well being.
De-tangled, cut out the knots, trimmed the hair around the eyes, shaved their bodies down, brushed them out, removed most of the tear/mouth stains, and while they didn't shave the tail or ears down fully, they did thin them out along with teasing out the remaining matts.

I'll keep up my end of the bargain and brush/bath them during the weekdays while they're with me. So hopefully they don't end up in that sorry state again.

-----

We went on a little day out to celebrate and I managed to take a wee picture of them, sorry it's so bad... I'm no photographer, really should have got a proper closeup instead of zooming in.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to see that!


----------

